# Help Recovering SUP from Poudre



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Sarah, sorry I cant help retrieve your board but please call the authorities and let them know that your board is stuck and you are safe so they do not launch a rescue mission looking for the owner of the board.


----------



## sarah_b (May 29, 2011)

A good call- thanks. Contacted the sheriff and made a report. Much appreciated!


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Sarah:

Where is your Board? Is it below the bridge? Below MadDog? River right or river left? Is your contact info written on the board?

Tom


----------



## sarah_b (May 29, 2011)

Hi Tom,

Its located upriver from Picnic Rock right across from one of the covered picnic tables. It is on river right... blue hala attcha. At present time its leashed above to the cottonwood that it is stuck in. Just got it and have not yet labeled. 

Any help is certainly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

As of right now is it still there? Glad you're OK.


----------



## Forward2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Uncle B, did you see it on your way down the canyon today? Call me if we can get to it


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## sarah_b (May 29, 2011)

*SUP Recovered! Thank you!*

Got some help from some kayakers today to recover... with the lower water levels it popped out and was still leashed to the tree. Thanks everyone for all of the offers of support and keeping an eye out!


----------

